# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #11645 sv1fjn, Άνω Γλυφάδα

## tsatasos

Ο #11645 sv1fjn είναι ο κόμβος με τον οποίο έκανα το 1ο μου λινκ κ περνάει το περισσότερο trafffic μου.


Στοιχεία κόμβου:

*#11645 sv1fjn*
IP C-Class: 10.24.59.0 - 10.24.59.255
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=11645


*Εξοπλισμός Κόμβου:*

- MikroTik RB/433AH
- Wistron DNMA-92
- Wistron CM9
- Mikrotik GrooveA 52HPn
- Πιάτο Gibertini OP100L
- Πιάτο 100cm
- Feeder Interline 5GHz
- nvak feeder 5GHz
- Grid 29dBi 5GHz


*Backbones:*

*1. SV1JCZ-2 (#16455)*
SSID: AWMN-16455-11645
IEEE 802.11a - 54Mbps
Συχνότητα επικοινωνίας: 5670MHz
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=16455
15,983km
Δημιουργία: 16/03/2012

*2. tsatasos (#17321)*
SSID: awmn-11645-17321
IEEE 802.11n - 150Mbps - nv2-tdma=2
Συχνότητα επικοινωνίας: 5400MHz
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=17321
1,034km
Δημιουργία: 09/09/2012

*3. PETROS (#6496)*
SSID: awmn-11645-6496
IEEE 802.11a - 54Mbps
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=6496
5,416km
Δημιουργία: 07/09/2013

*Φωτογραφίες:*

2.JPG1.JPG3.JPG4.JPG

----------


## ipduh

^

----------


## tsatasos

Νέο link στα 5.5χλμ με PETROS (#6496) με άριστο σήμα (100% CCQ).
Για την ώρα στα 54Mbps.

Καλό traffic  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ωραία ώραια...
keep wi-fing...

----------

